# Which DirecTivo receiver?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

I am seriously contemplating DirectTV for my new house instead of Cox Digital Cable. I have seen some great deals on the DirecTivo units. Here are my questions:

1. Is any DirecTivo unit better than the others? The Philips DSR6000 and the Hughes GXCEBOT appear to be the same unit, but do they have any software/interface differences? I know the Sony's have a different remote, but other than that, are they worth the extra $$$? If so, why?

2. The new Hughes "Director" receivers look very nice, and I keep hearing the term "6th generation receiver" thrown around. Are the Philips and Hughes DirecTivo receivers not 6th generation? What features will I miss out on by going with the Hughes DirecTivo unit versus the "Director" series?

3. What extra hardware will I need to hook up two DirecTivo receivers and one regular receiver to an oval dish?

Thanks in advance!
-Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

1. No, they are all the same internally. The only difference is that Sony adds a better remote and allows the option to control SOME Sony VCR during the "Dump to Tape" option

2. The Hughes "Director" receiver is NOT a TIVO unit. It is strictly a Directv receiver only.

3. If you want to use dual tuners on both Directivos, you will need at least a 4x6 or 4x8 multiswitch. To use the dual tuner features of the DIrectivos, you need to satellite feeds to each receiver(4 feeds to the 2 Directivo units and 1 feed to the other receiver).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. As for question #2, I know the Director Packs aren't Tivo units. My question was more about what other features the Director Packs have that the DirecTivo's don't. For example, I assume that the DirecTivo's do not have the on-screen Caller ID feature.

I own two ReplayTV units, which I love, and I'm wondering if I'd be happier replacing them with DirecTivos, or with using my ReplayTVs with Executive Director Pack receivers. Are there any features of the Director Packs that are worth foregoing the nice integration of the DirecTivos and sticking with a stand-alone ReplayTV?

BTW, I found two Hughes DirecTivo's at my local BestBuy for $129.50 each on Clearance, so I snapped them up. Didn't sign any contracts/service agreements/etc. I figure I can always return them if I decide to stick with my ReplayTVs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Kevaryan,

First of all, welcome to DBSTalk! Sorry about taking so long. I didn't see your first post. 

Good for you on getting those two DirecTivo's at Best Buy. Looks like you got a pretty good deal. 

As for replacing your Replay's with DirecTivo's, you probably won't regret it. The biggest assett to DirecTivo's is that they have a dual tuner so you can record one channel while watching or recording another. There have also been a lot of people happy with the fact that the DirecTivo is very stable and won't give you any trouble. 

I don't know too much about the director's pack so hopefully someone else will jump in here.

Again, welcome to DBSTalk.


----------

